# Spooky puppies



## Halloween_31 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, no comments here??? How about cats? It would be more fun than dogs! LOL


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL
I thought it was cute!


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

This was so cute.. I love puupies!


----------



## Halloween_31 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, they're so cute!  And, what about cats?? Lookie below! :lol:


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

*funute*



Halloween_31 said:


> You thought your haunt was scary?!? Ha ha, check this out!
> 
> www.wimp.com/spookypuppies/



Oh, how funny and cute! I'm laughing out loud here at work and that almost NEVER happens anymore. They did sound eerie; hopefully the mom wasn't too distressed by it. I normally don't read the comedy section of the Forum, but the title of this post caught my eye. I may have to become a regular reader, as that video was so worth it, I'm forwarding it to friends.


----------



## Halloween_31 (Nov 8, 2010)

trickortreat said:


> Oh, how funny and cute! I'm laughing out loud here at work and that almost NEVER happens anymore. They did sound eerie; hopefully the mom wasn't too distressed by it. I normally don't read the comedy section of the Forum, but the title of this post caught my eye. I may have to become a regular reader, as that video was so worth it, I'm forwarding it to friends.


Sure. You may forward this link to your friends.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG!! So cute yet so creepy sounding!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Cute !


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Love that video, who knew puppies made such creepy noises! My daughter and I are still laffin!


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

very cute  x


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, I have to show that to people now - that is great.  Watching again...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was very cute. that could be in a haunt. can you imagine as people approach the box what they are visualizing they will see, and instead there are those cute dogs. lol. the kitty one was cute too.


----------

